# Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500 - what rod do you pair it with?



## Roman (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi All,

I recently ordered a Stradic Ci4 2500 from a US ebay seller. While the reel is on its way, I wanted to pick the best value for money rod for it. I intend to make it my main casting outfit using primarily for flicking SPs spooled with 6lb braid for bream, flatties, tailor, etc.. Also, I have some thoughts about ordering a spare spool from the US and spool it with 8-12lb braid to chase pelagics and snapper offshore.

I was wondering, if you have or had this reel, what rod did you pair it with? At this moment I'm thinking about 7'' 2-4kg 2pc rod in Pflueger Trion (or Trion Tournament not sure if its much better) or T-Curve range but don't know which one would work best.

Thank you,
Roman


----------



## hulmy (Jul 4, 2010)

Roman,

I have the 2500. I matched mine to the Penn pinpoint tournament 7'0 one piece graphite 3-6kg. It's awesome, great action, plenty of grunt but wonderfully balanced and soft for those lighter lures. I can swing this all day long.

Be good to see what other matches are out there..

Hulmy


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

3-5kg berley dropshot


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

The Trions are excellent rods for the money, worth more than they cost for certain.. The Tournament rods are even better, but getting harder to come by now. If you can snap up a trion tournament, then by all means consider it as an excellent option.

Matt.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

trions x2..consider lox too


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Well obviously I'm going to suggest a lox here and i'd recommend the 7'2" 2-5 kilo light/medium spin stick.

I will add this though. We are pretty spoilt for choice these days with brands such as miller rods, berkley, dawia, pflueger, loomis, st croix etc etc all having something that will be great for what you want to do.

If you want a rod that will be ok to chase pelagics and snapper then you will probably have to compromise a bit when it comes to its light weight breaming capabilities and vise versa.

A rod rated anywhere from 3-5 kilo should you somewhere in the middle ground for what you want to do. A 1-3 kilo rod will have you pretty undergunned for pelagics and snapper, and a rod rated 4-7 kilo will see you struggling to cast the bream lures well (unless its sammy's and blades).

Pick up a few in the shop and wave them around, you'll know when you like one.


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

You could consider a Daiwa Luvias 701MLFS 7' 6-10lb... They balance superbly with the Stradic Ci4 2500, have enough balls to handle what you want to do with it but have enough give in the tip to still allow the working of lighter hard bodies and plastics.

I'm absolutely in love with mine. (same with my 4-8lb)


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Either a RackRaider or a or starlo stix


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks guys for your replies.

Still haven't decided but your input got me much closer to the purchase 

Cheers,
Roman


----------



## Mickpaps (Feb 28, 2011)

I run my 2500 Ci4 with a Shimano T-curve Flight (702) 1 - 4kg, 1 -9g cast weight.
My flight is the model with the Fuji SiC Tip & stripper guides and the rest are recoils.

Amazing combo. Super light and sensitive.

Prob a little light for what your after but i have a ball with it on bream, trout and the like.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT0edHYAADPfgAAQUIe8iqCgVAo/7/+gMADllEU8iYp5I/VGNTQNPTUeptT0jQNU9GmkeommnpPUBhNqAGmg1PSE0yamCDamgA9QaaCsBKqSodNLxroMFDLRi514eEtx+SezspNggwV7UglqJUbwNaAmRmTj3TZF3G5z6QyvP8VlIVRAQe60kdwyICiVuTzMYlP913GNMdzwpCSAs1KZtaZBiE42OFOnA2K0EZ2zfOUJYmvOwb7QYLqspKzsQIZoATSagwRhYLiNKBuB0OjfEvflk1l0vCbZlVeopgRE2hyMU0heuqbjRBHgoamwbTULhGoRnkQl8gteaGtv54cNkQ6jmTRyoCG/FbQfsFrKAigKkCK2DqfxBBcGqDCr+LuSKcKEgejzo7A=


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

have a look at the silver daiwa luvius very nice rod for the money with A grade fittings.


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Roman said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering, if you have or had this reel, what rod did you pair it with? At this moment I'm thinking about 7'' 2-4kg 2pc rod in Pflueger Trion
> ...


Ditto. Great rod for the price


----------



## JET01 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mate I'm another lover of the t-curve flight series. i've got a 702 and a 661 model. They both claim to be 1-4kg, but i pulled a rat king in on the 702 no dramas. Recoil guides all the way through which i reckon is great for durablity, i've stepped on mine and they've sprung back. 
If you have a dig around on the net you should be able to pick one up delivered to your house for $189 from an online store. They first went on the market for something like $450 apparently. Great value for money if you ask me. 
I bought 2.
I have the 702 on a ci4 2500 with 3lb fireline, I use this for casting plastics around the flats.
and a 661 with a ci4 1000 with 6lb Super PE, i use this for hard bodies and poppers. It's really light, not as light as a lox, but you don't have to worry about snapping a tip all the time. I'm pretty rough with my gear and these rods have lasted a few months with no dramas.

but if you don't want to spend that much, I'd go with a 702 2-4kg Trion. I started off with the 702 when i was wading on the flats with plastics and it's a great rod. Pulled in a few trevally to 43cm, flatties to 60cm, and my record Catfish to 67cm (not that they fight that hard  ) I've done the tip on that and had it replaced, but at $100, you probably won't be losing much sleep if you break it.


----------

